# Graco 395 Ultra/Ultra PC confusion



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I'm looking at a used/low hours 395 Ultra that the seller says is a PC but it doesn't seem to have any labeling on the sprayer to reflect that. The PC stands for the Pro-Connect, yes? 

If the sprayer doesn't have that, is it still worth getting it if the price is right? Is there anything different between the 395 Ultra and 395 Ultra PC other than the Pro Connect?


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

The pro-connect pumps look a lot different from the older models and should say PC.

Old:









New:










As far as value, the Pro-connect pump replacement system is a relatively minor feature considering how rarely you should be changing the pump. I was looking at an older model 395 as well and was told by my Graco rep and someone at Portland Compressor that there won't be problems getting the older replacement pumps in the foreseeable future.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Thanks, ECP. Good info.

I'm assuming that also goes for the Hi-Boy model?


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi-Boy, lo-boy, and stand are just the frames your sprayer can be mounted on. Only smaller units are sold on stands/lo-boys though. For a 395, just decide if you want wheels, somewhere to hang the hose, and a bucket hanger on a hi-boy; or the more compact stand unit that stows more easily and costs around 150-200$ less (~10-20% of the total cost on a 390 series.)


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

ProConnect fluid sections have a "button' on the top of the piston rod to engage the quick disconnect feature. Non-PC fluid sections are joined to the connecting rod with a cross pin.


----------

